# star mason, windex



## tjburn (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey Everyone
 A couple of jars I hope some of you can
 help me with. The first is a star mason
  the letters on the bottom are 10
 I in a cicle 69 5 underneath. The
 lid has a large s in a cicle than STAR
 mason jars all in red. The second has
 windex on one side, duraglas 20 fl oz
 all emboss.On the bottom is 2  cicleover diamond with
 a 1 underneath.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 24, 2005)

The Mason Star Jar was made in the 1970's and is pretty common, although I'm not familiar with the lid you describe - maybe you can post a photo of it?  As for the Windex bottle, I believe Owens Illinois added the "Duraglas" in the 1940's & 1950's.  -Tammy


----------



## tjburn (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Tammy
 This is a picture of the jar with lid faceing you.
 I'll send one of the lid by itself. Along with
 a picture of some other jars. I would like to ask
 you about.
 Jace


----------

